# UK/EU: Brüssel stellt fest - Kinderausbeutung durch Ringtöne



## Aka-Aka (13 Juli 2008)

Ringtone websites&rsquo; hidden charges &lsquo;exploiting&rsquo; children - Times Online



> Many consumers believe they are buying a single ringtone when often they are agreeing to a £1.50 tune every day or for a weekly subscription. The inquiry also found that the word “free” can be used to offer an unpaid tune while luring consumers into longer-term paid contracts.  The results of the EU investigation *will be used by national regulators to force changes in the industry*.


"changes in the industry", oder: EU-Wattestäbchen on tour...


----------



## greengrow (14 Juli 2008)

how are you doing good friend

is the European Union telecoms commissioner failing to address the real problem?
Misleading web sites and the misuse of the word 'free' does not explain away the high level and nature of complaint.
Many many 'customers' are claiming they have never seen or entered their phone numbers into these sites.

UK PhonePayPlus (Icstis) know the real problem
Phone watchdog plans text spam clampdown | The Register


> PhonepayPlus, the regulator responsible for the premium rate and phone-paid services industry, is planning to clamp down on the* black market in lists of mobile numbers* in response to growing anger at text spam.


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juli 2008)

*AW: UK/EU: Brüssel stellt fest - Kinderausbeutung durch Ringtöne*

UK: 100.000 Pfund Strafe wegen "Celldorado" (aka artiq, simiq, blinck, ...)
Declan Pettit: Admits Zamano Network open to misuse - The Scream!


> Phonepay Plus received over 200 complaints about the promotion called 'Celldorado' being run by Zamano for a £13.50 mobile subscription service, plus a £3 registration charge. The complaints related to chargeable SMS messages which contained ring tones which they had not solicited, or had not been made aware that it was a subscription service.


Wir hier im Forum haben die Celldoradoseiten zwar beobachtet, aber meines Wissens gibt es (hier) keine deutschen Beschwerden dazu. Google liefert vereinzelte Treffer, in denen es darum geht, dass hier groß mit "gratis" geworben wird - und dann hat man ein Abo. Außerdem gab es vereinzelt Klagen, dass ein Trojaner einem Popups für Celldorado auf den Schirm gezaubert hat.

siehe zB
http://swiss-lupe.blogspot.com/2007/09/internet-abzocker-die-liste.html
oder hier
http://www.webskyline.de/thread.php?threadid=5737
(Jamba-Jamster-Crazy-Frog hat ja in UK auch etwas stärkeren Gegenwind gekriegt als in _anderen Ländern_ :stumm: )


----------

